# Bad Day



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

For those looking back at this thread...to put it simply, we had a rough few days during our 2009 walkthrough build! Don't sweat the small stuff folks, keep on hauntin!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

total bummer - hope it works out as you get closer to boo-time.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that your day was bad, but tomorrow is another day. I"m sure things will turn around for you. Sounds like your dad is pretty cool to help you out on your display. I put my props up a few weeks ago and a week later we had some intense winds knocked down most of my props. It took two days to get things back up and running, but now everything is looking good. Hang in there things will look better as time goes by.


----------



## SilentScream (Oct 13, 2009)

Im 2 days away from opening.... and they are predicting rain all weekend here too. 

Time to get out the darn weather machine.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Sorry to hear that your day was bad, but tomorrow is another day. I"m sure things will turn around for you. Sounds like your dad is pretty cool to help you out on your display. I put my props up a few weeks ago and a week later we had some intense winds knocked down most of my props. It took two days to get things back up and running, but now everything is looking good. Hang in there things will look better as time goes by.


Thanks Joiseygal!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sounds like you got a pretty cool dad KC, don't forget to tell him that now and then too.
Good luck.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Man I'm right there with you.... 3 years ago the same thing happened to me. I had 3 tents set up... one 15 x 30 ft home made and two 10 x 15 store bought ones. the day before the haunt we had ridiculous winds which knocked over the store bought ones, completely crushing them, and forced us to move the entire haunt inside. 

you still have over a week though, I'm sure you'll get everything worked out. good luck dude!


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah I feel for you. I've learned to always expect a wind storm at least 1 week before Halloween here. I don't bother putting up any tents or shelters, because I've lost 3 -4 of them. The wind just shreads them and anything in them. Good luck with your haunt.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wholly Crap! I hate days like those. Sorry man! I hope it gets better.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wind is our worst enemy as haunters! I'll take rain and cold anytime over wind. Take a deep breath and re-group. You still have over a week to get things back to normal. Best of luck!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I feel for ya. Hurricane season plays havoc on the props. I live across the street from a cemetary so I have no barrier against the wind. Take a few minutes and just regroup. Good luck with the repairs.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I had a day like that last year. It's hard not to let it get to you. 

Just try and remember why you're doing it in the first place and that most people will appreciate your efforts. Besides after all the screams and smiles on Halloween it will all be worth it.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Glad U were able to pull things together KC. Wind is the worst enemy and so unpredictable. Same thing happened to me last weekend with a NOR'EASTER. Got things back up and hopefully they won't blow over again B4 Halloween. Sounds like you're a good son and have a great dad. Good luck!


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

It sounds like you are having a difficult time managing your expectations. That which is built poorly will perform poorly. SISO, I guess. I love how people bemoan that their styrofoam tombstones blow away. Why not make them out of wood? They would probably look better anyway.


----------



## Chaa44 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope its coming out good cant wait to see pictures


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Cursed wind and rain!! We built a 6'x7' 9' tall gingerbread house this year (doesn't sound Halloweenish, but it fits our theme). After we painted it, rain washed all the paint off while we slept, we repainted, more rain. We had a few dry days, got the paint done, then "frosted" the roof with foundation coating. More rain, we tarped, but the coating held so much moisture, that it just kept falling off the roof in clumps. We were running out of time, so we had to disassemble the whole thing and bring it in the house in pieces. We walked around it for days so it could be repaired and repainted and be able to dry. It filled the house. Our house is small and we have young kids so imagine how much fun we had trying to keep away from the wet foundation coating, then primer, then paint for several days. It all worked out though, and now we just laugh about the interesting childhood memories we're creating for our kids. I hope all works out for your haunt too.
By the way, my dad and I started haunting together when I was a kid too. Hubby and I bought a house four houses down the street from my folks and now my kids, hubby, dad and I all work together on haunts at both houses. Three generations of haunters! Your dad may have started a legacy!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

The Mangler said:


> It sounds like you are having a difficult time managing your expectations. That which is built poorly will perform poorly. SISO, I guess. I love how people bemoan that their styrofoam tombstones blow away. Why not make them out of wood? They would probably look better anyway.


Thanks for the advice buddy!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

My styrofoam tombstones stay put just as well as our wood ones, it's all about the anchoring method.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Glad to hear it is working out, sort of. I learned a long time ago to whip tarps into shape with my staple gun.

I may have missed it, but how is your fence constructed and anchored?


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Hey Kings Crypt,

Hang in there. Having an outdoor setup takes a lot of patience. I've my stuff up since the first of October. For my fence, I used 3/4" PVC and 1"x3" pine. To hold them up and in place, I put rerod and 1/2" round steel pieces in the ground and slipped the fence over these. The rods go inside the pipes. We have had some strong winds and the fences have never moved. My pillars and corner posts are set over 4x4s, that are sunk in the ground. My tombstones also are slipped over steel rods, through PVC pipes that are siliconed to the backs.

Good luck and hang in there.


----------

